# LED LCD or Plasma



## GoFigureItOut (May 20, 2013)

I'm in the market of buying a new television, however I'm not sure what will be suitable for my needs. I plan on using the TV for the following: DVD's, Blu-Ray's, PC monitor to play PC' games, and PS3 games. I went to bestbuy, they had some pretty decent HDTV 120hz-240hz. The guy also told me about Plasma TV's. I'm unfamiliar with Plasma's. He directed me to one that was 600hz 50" with a reasonable price. Is 600hz an overkill? Will game perform better? I heard that it was just a marketing scheme.


----------



## radrok (May 20, 2013)

The 600hz is just the result of an internal processing done by that specific television, it just creates additional intermediate frames to make the result smoother.

The source is still 60hz and anything over from the source would be wasted.

Anyway for the LCD vs Plasma debate you can find around the pros and the con about the two technologies by just googling around.

Plasma consumes way more electricity than LED LCDs or CCFL LCDs.

Either get an high end LED LCD television or a Plasma.

Avoid CCFL backlit LCDs imho.


----------



## McSteel (May 20, 2013)

It's a marketing "truth inflation". It's actually 200Hz refresh for all three subpixels (red, green, blue) independently, but that doesn't mean it's simply added up to 600... Still, 200Hz overscan is quite enough for any kind of fast motion. Some of the better plasma TVs will actually calculate and add frames into animation to achieve higher framerates (interpolation), most of the time this works fine, but sometimes the predictive logic can get things wrong and then it just looks weird and out of place. Luckily it can be turned off when needed.

Plasma's strengths are vastly superior black levels and contrast ratio, great color reproduction, quick refresh rates and good framerates; it's negatives are high power requirements and heat output, and some concerns about phosphors' longevity - though this is yet to be concretely quantified, especially for the newest generations of PDPs (plasma display panels).

I myself would go for a Panasonic plasma, but you should be aware that it never produces a static image. When you ask it to show one, it will internally divide the picture into domains (groups of pixels), then rotate the color/contrast inside each domain within 2-3%. The net effect is that of having thousands of little circular motions over the image, making it appear as though the image is "boiling". Panasonic calls this "pixel orbiter", and it's a measure to prevent image burn-in. This is a phenomenon that occurs in any display type (just take a look at some monitors - LCD, CRT, whatever - that have served for years in video surveillance, you'll see they have grids burned into their image), with the plasma being the most susceptible. By varying what each pixel shows to a small degree, the effect is minimized, since you're not actually showing the exact same image (thus keeping the pixel in the same state) for prolonged periods of time.

If you can live with the small caveats of a plasma TV, you can enjoy the best image quality available today. However, if it's primary purpose would be desktop use and internet browsing (where the orbiter effect is actually perceivable), rather than entertainment (games, movies), then perhaps a high quality LCD is a better solution.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 20, 2013)

GoFigureItOut said:


> I'm in the market of buying a new television, however I'm not sure what will be suitable for my needs. I plan on using the TV for the following: DVD's, Blu-Ray's, PC monitor to play PC' games, and PS3 games. I went to bestbuy, they had some pretty decent HDTV 120hz-240hz. The guy also told me about Plasma TV's. I'm unfamiliar with Plasma's. He directed me to one that was 600hz 50" with a reasonable price. Is 600hz an overkill? Will game perform better? I heard that it was just a marketing scheme.



All of the Hz things are just motion interpolation, that often make the source look worse than it normally would (Games for instance, will look a lot worse with motion interpolation and lag a lot more)

Just ignore it, turn it off if you need to.


----------



## welly31 (May 23, 2013)

DO NOT make the msitake of thinking a 120hz TV is the same as a 120HZ monitor for PC games. 120hz TV DOES NOT work for PC games. Like the other posters have said, the 120hz is basically a trick where they just double the frames. It is nothing like true 120hz on a PC monitor.


----------



## wayne81159 (May 23, 2013)

*Video Card for Led TV*

What is the best AGP Video card for My LED TV to work with my computor ?


----------



## Batou1986 (May 23, 2013)

wayne81159 said:


> What is the best AGP Video card for My LED TV to work with my computor ?



did they even make AGP cards with HDMI out


----------



## cheesy999 (May 23, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> did they even make AGP cards with HDMI out



DVI Will work with a HDMI TV using a cable like this --> Xenta HDMI To DVI Cable - 2 Metre | Ebuyer.com

A graphics card like this PowerColor HD 3450 512MB GDDR2 VGA DVI AGP Graphic...

You'll have to use a 3.5 or an optical for the sound though


----------

